# Programmier Frage zu TwinCAT



## TomCatShS (12 April 2009)

Abend,
Was muss ich  machen damit in meinem programm alle "Bausteine" (MAIN) , (EMZ), (BMZ) in dem programm durchlaufen ? es funktioiert jetz nur der baustein "MAIN"

Ein bild ist im anhang

Danke


----------



## zotos (12 April 2009)

Ja MAIN ist der Programmeinsprungspunkt (wie in C main.c, oder in Step7 der OB1).

Die anderen Beiden Programme werden noch nicht aufgerufen. Am einfachsten rufst Du die beiden Bausteine in dem Main auf.

Netzwerk einfügen -> Baustein einfügen und aus dem AND ein BMA machen 

un ein zweites mal mit dem EMZ

PS: Alternativ kann man für die Bausteine auch eigene Tasks anlegen aber ich denke das wird Dich noch mehr überfordern.


----------



## TomCatShS (12 April 2009)

Hey
Danke ,
das es so einfach geht hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht 
aber noch ne andere frage das Codeschloss schaltet immer für ca. 2 sec wenn man jetzt den code eingibt soll die anlage auf scharf schalten und wenn man später dann wieder den code eingibt auf unscharf , immer so im wechsel (eine art Tasterschaltung) 
welchen baustein muss ich dafür benutzen oder wie kann ich dies am besten lösen ?

Mfg Jörn


----------



## zotos (12 April 2009)

Im Anhang ein Bild von eine "Eltako" Schaltung wie sie gerne hier im Forum umgesetzt wird (Flanke und XOR). Das Togglen ist eine Standardaufgabe und dementsprechend viele Lösungsvarianten gibt es dafür.

PS: Alle Variablen in dem Bild sind vom Typ BOOL.


----------



## zotos (12 April 2009)

PPS: Bitt die Invertierung am Eingang des AND-Bausteins beachten!


----------



## TomCatShS (13 April 2009)

Danke hat alles super funktioniert.
aber zwei fragen habe ich noch.

Der Ausgang A_Einbruch_sirene soll 3 Minuten geschaltet bleiben.

und

ein Ausgang soll Blinken..

gibt es da auch noch eine einfache lösung für ?

Mfg Jörn


----------



## zotos (13 April 2009)

Siehe Anhang.

Das Zeitglied TP stammt aus der Standard.lib und der Blinker aus der Util.lib


----------



## TomCatShS (13 April 2009)

Abend,
jetzt habe ich das problem das die Ausgänge für Alarm Sirene, und Blink Alarm nicht mehr rückgesetzt bekomme,
zotos kann ich dir das programm mal schicken dann kanste da mal einen blick drauf werfen .
es kommt immer drauf an zu welchem augenblick resetet wird dann bleubt der Blink ausgang auf 1 oder auf 0
die Sirene leuft immer 3 minuten durch , ich bekomme diese nicht gestopt


Mfg Jörn


----------



## zotos (14 April 2009)

TomCatShS schrieb:


> ...
> es kommt immer drauf an zu welchem augenblick resetet wird dann bleubt der Blink ausgang auf 1 oder auf 0
> die Sirene leuft immer 3 minuten durch , ich bekomme diese nicht gestopt
> ...



Siehe Anhang.

TP Durch TON ersetzt und den Blinker immer laufen gelassen und nur den Ausgang verwendet.

PS: Die Invertierung hinter dem TON beachten.


----------



## TomCatShS (14 April 2009)

Danke
hat alles super funktioniert.

Hast du erfahrung mit der DCF77 Uhr von conrad
Artikel-Nr.: 641138 - 62 
diese hat eine betriebsspanung von 1,2 bis 15V und liefert einmal ein DCF Signal und ein Invertiertes ,
wie kann ich die anschliessen??

Mfg Jörn


----------



## Der Nils (17 April 2009)

Hallo
Hab die DCF77 am laufen.
geht direkt an der 24V mit ner kleinen zusatz schaltung und nem 
transistor als Verstärker.


----------



## TomCatShS (19 April 2009)

Hallo Nils
kannst du mir die schaltung mal skizieren ?

Mfg Jörn


----------

